# Pretty Presets



## yorkiemom (Dec 2, 2015)

I bought some presets...one set worked (was told to put in the Develop Presets folder). The other were supposed to be put in the Local Adjustment Presets folder which I did. For some reason though I'm not seeing them in LRCC. Anyone work with these presets and know why I'm not seeing them. (if a screen shot is needed let me know)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 2, 2015)

You first have to select a local adjustment tool, such as the Adjustment Brush. Then the presets will show in the tool presets.


----------



## yorkiemom (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought i had tried that but probably wasn't looking in fhe right spot. I figured it couldnt be the installation but i was stuck

Thanks so much. If i still havr a problem i will get back to you.


----------

